# ND Waterfowl Production Areas



## nelson_bw (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you use a boat motor in North Dakota Waterfowl Production Areas? If you cant use a gas motor can you use an electric trolling motor?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You won't need a boat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what it says in the Regulations

BOATS: Boats are allowed while engaged in permitted public use activities. All non-powered and those powered by electric boat motors are allowed. Operation of gasoline motors are not allowed.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> You won't need a boat.


But he has the right to use one.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Recurvenator said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > You won't need a boat.
> ...


Don't need a boat in 1 foot of water. :roll:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Recurvenator said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


Thats funny I filled my waders on opening morning on a WPA trying to retrieve decoys after the morning hunt. Had to leave them over night and bring the canoe the next morning. Water was just about 7ft deep in places.

moral of the story don't jump to conclusions and think before you speak.


----------



## nelson_bw (Oct 12, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> Recurvenator said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


What makes you think you know where I am hunting, have you been to every WPA and checked how deep the water is? The WPA I will be hunting is the same one I hunted last weekend and it was deeper than my waders 20 yards from the cattails. If you do not know the answer to my question or do not have any good information for me please do not reply to the post.

Thank you everyone who had some good information for me.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Don't need a boat in 1 foot of water.


Obviously you've never waded a slough with 18" of muck on the bottom................ :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Ken ..where did you find that regulation. The regulations I found said no motorized craft and didn't mention trolling motors. Heck untill now I never new you couldn't use motors on WPAs (not that I ever have).


----------

